# Columbia, KY - Orlando, M SENIOR



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Orlando

Orlando was found as a stray. He is not reactive to other dogs. As you can see, he is in low spirits.

Contact:
Green River Animal Shelter
Columbia, KY
270-385-9655 
[email protected]


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Columbia, KY - SENIOR Male needs help!!*

poor guy


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Columbia, KY - SENIOR Male needs help!!*


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Columbia, KY - SENIOR Male needs help!!*

He is Kramerific! I bet he'd perk right up the second he gets out of that environment. What a sweetie face. He just has to get out of there. 

I think it helps to have the website for all of these threads-though I don't know if it's my computer-but the one for this shelter is slow. I swear the one dog looks like a Karelian Bear dog, in a teeny thumbnail anyway, but can't get it to open...

http://www.greenriveranimalshelter.org


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Columbia, KY - SENIOR Male needs help!!*

bumping the senior


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Columbia, KY - SENIOR Male needs help!!*

Looks like a cuddley ole fartknocker!!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Columbia, KY - SENIOR Male needs help!!*

Can't someone please help this old boy? He has no chance at the shelter.


----------



## windwych (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Columbia, KY - SENIOR Male needs help!!*

LHSH has a rescue commitment for both the senior and the other purebred GSD that is at this facility...
We are trying to find an approved rescue in the KY area that can pull and house until transport is arranged...
Anyone who can help please email me at [email protected].
The facility is closed on mondays.
Dawn


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Columbia, KY - SENIOR Male needs help!!*

Thank you! Where are they going?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Columbia, KY - SENIOR Male needs help!!*

Is this boy safe??


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Columbia, KY - SENIOR Male needs help!!*

Did rescue back out on this old guy?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Columbia, KY - SENIOR Male needs help!!*

Mods please move Orlando's thread to Follow-up:

He is out of the shelter - he was pulled, along with Frisco, by a TN rescurer:

Here is a new picture of Orlando:


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Columbia, KY - SENIOR Male needs help!!*

Darcy, thanks for the update. I hope these boys find new homes soon.


----------

